

Show HN: Grooovy (rediscovering iphone meetups) - iamjonlee
http://www.grooovy.me/index.php

======
iamjonlee
Hi All, we've just launched our iphone App! We're feeling good about this app
from the responses that we've gotten from our beta testers so we hope everyone
will love it. Thank you for any feedback!

